# Volvo V40 R Design



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking for anyone that owns or drives one of the above.

I am currently looking into swapping my 118d M sport for one for several reasons. The main one being we are expecting a Baby and i would like a 5 door vehicle (my 1 series is a 3 door). 

Me and my Missus have both driven one which was a 1.6 Diesel manual version. We both like how they drive and it had more than enough comfort, power etc for my liking. We both like the looks with the R Design pack too.

Does anyone have the 2.0L/Automatic version and can share there views on it?

Any known issues anyone aware of?

Also, i am looking on Autotrader/the internet at the moment and can see that you could get a 2013/2014 with around 20-30k miles on for £12-£13k. This is the budget that i have ideally.

Look forward to hearing some views!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

My mum has just got one few months back and absolutely loves it. She had an 08 (I think) xc60 and liked that but it was a bit big for her so swapped it in for a 15 plate V40, not sure if it's r design. Hers is auto as she has bad arthritis and I believe it's the 2l diesel, plenty of poke and really good economy. Hers has a lot of toys such as blind spot indicator system, adaptive cruise control (even slows you down behind a car, then when you whack your indicator on to overtake it speeds you back up automatically!!) and heated seats etc. I'd love one myself as I've been in hers and fallen in love really

If you need more specific information let me know and I'll ask some questions


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good then.

Yes i have had a little read regarding the blind sport indicator, adaptive cruise control and lane assist which sounds very good. 

I have looked at all the normal 'family' cars i.e the Golf, A3, Leon and even swapping my 1 series for a 5 door and i just keep falling back to the V40.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Depending on the age it'll either have the old 5 cylinder D5 based engine like my Volvo or it'll have the new 4 cylinder VEA engine. I'd have the newer one for the 8 speed box, better refinement and more MPG etc. They are a lovely car and even though my XC70 is a problem child it's got under my skin and I'm loath to replace it really!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are buying new then its good to remember that the V40 is effectively on run out so depreciation needs to be offset by a strong deal up front


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Depending on the age it'll either have the old 5 cylinder D5 based engine like my Volvo or it'll have the new 4 cylinder VEA engine. I'd have the newer one for the 8 speed box, better refinement and more MPG etc. They are a lovely car and even though my XC70 is a problem child it's got under my skin and I'm loath to replace it really!!


It would be a 2013-2015 model, so i'm assuming that would be the new 4 Cylinder? is the 8 speed auto box standard?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I have one, me and my wife absolutely love it, we just had a baby a few months back and it's more than big enough for all the babies accessories! Mines is a T2, not the quickest out of the pick, but the mpg is good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

JayMac said:


> I have one, me and my wife absolutely love it, we just had a baby a few months back and it's more than big enough for all the babies accessories! Mines is a T2, not the quickest out of the pick, but the mpg is good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, sounds good.

Do you have any options? Nav, DAB etc..? Also it is Manual or Auto?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like the look of the V40, no experience of one but was having a read up on the tech they have and came across the 'Intellisafe Pack', as well as the adaptive cruise also has something called 'Queue Assist' that brings the car to a stand still, is this for traffic jams in towns or motorways or both? Clever stuff you can get nowerdays eitherway.

from volvo (https://www.media.volvocars.com/glo...pport-the-most-intellisafe-car-in-the-segment).....

Adaptive Cruise Control & Distance Alert - keeping the distance
The all-new Volvo V40 can be equipped with Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC), which promotes comfortable driving by using radar to automatically maintain a set time gap to the car in front.
The driver sets the desired maximum speed and chooses a time interval to the vehicle in front. When the radar sensor detects a slower vehicle, the car's speed is automatically adapted to match the vehicle in front.
The Queue Assist function on cars with automatic gearbox maintains the set gap all the way down to standstill, making this comfort-enhancing system extremely useful even in slow-moving queues with repeated starting and stopping.
Distance Alert is a feature that helps the driver keep a safe distance to the vehicle in front. He or she chooses between five different time gaps via buttons on the steering wheel. The selected gap is shown in the speedometer display. A light in the head-up display informs the driver if the gap to the car in front becomes too short.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Zetec-al said:


> Thanks, sounds good.
> 
> Do you have any options? Nav, DAB etc..? Also it is Manual or Auto?


Mines is a manual, I've heard good things about the auto although. I have DAB and rear parking sensors, the dealer actually talked me out of getting heated seats which is strange lol

The safety features in the V40 are a big plus too, especially as we had a baby on the way it just made sense for us, as it's one of the safest cars on the road!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> It would be a 2013-2015 model, so i'm assuming that would be the new 4 Cylinder? is the 8 speed auto box standard?


They only came out on a 62 plate and they still sell them. Any 190 bhp D4 would certainly be a 4 cylinder VEA. The D3 has 150 bhp either way and it's impossible to tell apart a 4 and 5 cylinder auto without opening the bonnet. The age and plate seems to have little bearing. 64-15 was the changeover but one that age could be either or really. If it's an auto VEA, it's an 8 speed iirc, certainly the VEA D4 is


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

They are cracking cars if I do say so myself. I have a T4 (petrol) but had no issues other than a gremlin with the radio software that got fixed and some rattles.

A couple of things to mention:
If you go for a D2 (old 1.6 but changed to the new 2.0L as from last year I think) it automatically comes with a sports (or similar to) chassis so the ride may be a little firmer than a standard chassis.

The D4 (VEA) has had some EGR valve issues reported (if you head on over to the Volvo V40 forum there is a thread on there about it). However be assured that a fix has been released and from what I gather is working.

I would encourage you to stick with it though it's a little different from the usual German makes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

IamDave said:


> They are cracking cars if I do say so myself. I have a T4 (petrol) but had no issues other than a gremlin with the radio software that got fixed and some rattles.
> 
> A couple of things to mention:
> If you go for a D2 (old 1.6 but changed to the new 2.0L as from last year I think) it automatically comes with a sports (or similar to) chassis so the ride may be a little firmer than a standard chassis.
> ...


Thank you Dave, thats very useful.

Just waiting now to see what i can do with my 1 series. Then i will start hunting for the right V40!

Ideally i'd like the T4 2.0 like you say.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I had a D2 V40 R Design in blue, it had the Sensus pack with performance sound and sat nav.

*Likes*

The visual looks
Interior quality was top notch
Seats were very comfortable
Economical
Safety features - the car actually stopped my wife having an accident!

*Dislikes*

I found the ride very crashy, almost like the suspension wasn't designed for our roads. I have had hard suspension in the past but this was different, even the wife noticed it.

Our V40 had a problem of peeling paint on the bumper which was a known fault with Volvo, never got round to the repair as the dealership was absolutely useless.

Eventually sold the car on but I know my wife misses it.

I like the front end on the updated version


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The ride on many Volvos is not ideal on some wheel choices. Avoid the tallest looking ones. We had ours changed prior to purchase because the ride was just off the scale insane.

They are extremely safe, stable and functional cars. Once you have driven one and lived with it, you sort of begin to realise that there is nothing else quite like it, it all just, works somehow.

Not all the engines are very pokey, they are more aimed at frugality, I can't comment on refinement on all of them but our D5 is a peach. If you need more then get the Volvo man to Polestar it.

Once you have sat in a Volvo seat you will realise instantly why the Police have so many of them.

Volvo owners forum is a gold mine of information, including pointing you at a useful dealer or specialist who isn't just a shop of muppetry.

Be careful using pattern parts. A lot of Volvo parts are made to a very high specification, a wise mechanic will be able to point out what I mean, I am not sure that this can be applied to all parts supplies, don't try and economise with say cambelt tensioners etc.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Agree with above......having diven avout in many Rovers/Fords & a SEAT I now own a Volvo C30 & itscthe most comfortable car to sit in ive ever had.
Its alao my 1st 'premium' badge car ive had. If I was to sell fhe C30, I'd stay with Volvo & get a V40


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Agree with above......having diven avout in many Rovers/Fords & a SEAT I now own a Volvo C30 & itscthe most comfortable car to sit in ive ever had.
> Its alao my 1st 'premium' badge car ive had. If I was to sell fhe C30, I'd stay with Volvo & get a V40


Absolutely. In my youth I had a diet of Ford/Vaux/Vag cars, then went Honda Type R, then a couple of Scoobs, next purchase will be a Volvo without even thinking about it.

I would love a C30 but might not be big enough for our needs. They are great cars and the interior is sweet. Get a D5'er and you have a diesel hot hatch in all but name.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments guys.

Very helpful and it looks like the V40 is a great car. There are a few i have found that if i had the money now i would go and buy but i will have to wait a few weeks until i can find out what i can do with my 1 Series. Basically it's on a PCP which i'm around half way through.

I have been looking at personal loans recently and they seem to work out so much better than HP/PCP finance. Whats peoples thoughts? (obviously trying not to sway away from the car subject too much)


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I thought the main drawback with a personal loan vs other arrangements is that if anything untoward occurs with the vehicle, you are on your own? If PCP etc then you can send the car back to the seller and the finance company are normally very keen to help?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Picked up a 2016 V40 R-design D2 this morning. Done about 50 miles in it today and love it!

Its a Lux with leather/heated seats, Nav (which i think is really good), Heated front screen, Xenon headlights. 11k miles.

Its the newer 2.0L engine with 120bhp which to start with was a bit worried about it not being as powerful as i'd like but took it for a test drive and was surprised at how it felt. 

Will get some pics up when it stops tipping it down and i give it it's first wash


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Zetec-al said:


> Picked up a 2016 V40 R-design D2 this morning. Done about 50 miles in it today and love it!
> 
> Its a Lux with leather/heated seats, Nav (which i think is really good), Heated front screen, Xenon headlights. 11k miles.
> 
> ...


Happy days, enjoy it, they're great cars! I had a 2012 S40 D2 before my V40 and the mpg in the D2 is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Good to hear you've got it bought. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

JayMac said:


> Happy days, enjoy it, they're great cars! I had a 2012 S40 D2 before my V40 and the mpg in the D2 is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!

On my 30 mile commute this morning i did notice that it seems very good. Obviously this isn't very far but i'm hoping it will be even better than my old BMW 118d.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done on the new car  do like the V40s. 

Pics Pics Pics!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Well done on the new car  do like the V40s.
> 
> Pics Pics Pics!!


Planning to get some pics but it keeps bloody raining and i keep working! which means i have no time to give it a clean and take some.

I will try my best at the weekend!


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sure you'll love it! I have a MY13 V40 which uses the 5 cylinder D3 engine and I absolutely love it. Not my first choice in colour but it was a Lux Nav with winter pack so it had pretty much every option available.

Few pics below.

Volvo V40_1 by Ben Sambrook, on Flickr

Volvo V40_2 by Ben Sambrook, on Flickr


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice Ben.

What does the winter pack consist of?


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

All the model names have changed now but it basically included the heated screen, heated front seats, active bending xenon lights with washers, LED running lights and puddle lights (I think!)


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

See I really like the look of that but I am relegated to probably some huge Dad tank like a V70.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ben. said:


> All the model names have changed now but it basically included the heated screen, heated front seats, active bending xenon lights with washers, LED running lights and puddle lights (I think!)


Mine has all of those but isn't listed as having the winter pack..

oh well


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> Mine has all of those but isn't listed as having the winter pack..
> 
> oh well


I think they added them as standard or part of another model during 2015!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Are you still liking the V40. Pros and cons if you dont mind and piccies


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My brother has a grey, 2 litre petrol V40 R design as a company car.
It's ok.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its going to be my next car i think. Just not sure the D2 will have enough power for me but the price goes up quite a bit for the D4.
The r-design looks nice but iv`e read the ride is a bit hard.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Bradley,

Yes really like my V40. Have done over 5k miles in it now which is mainly a 60 mile a day commute to work and back on A, B and Motorway roads. It is very good on fuel and very comfortable to be in and drive.

It is the D2 version so like you say isn't as powerful as the D3/D4 equivilant. This doesn't bother me massivly as i didn't really buy it for speed.

It suits my needs and is nice and safe for my Girlfreind and little girl to be in when she arrives in October.

I am glad that i got the Zenon lights, Leather seats, NAV, DAB radio, Auto wipers/lights etc..

Overall i would definatly recommend one to you but if your are looking for slightly more power go for the D4.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

There is a lot to be said about the knowledge that your wife and child(ren) are out on the road in a Volvo.

They are tough as tanks, and crammed with all the safety systems. If you look very carefully at our XC60, you can see how wide and thick the pillars are, particularly where they meet the roor or floorpan. The door apertures and door thickness are also cleverly hidden but they are there. Whilst you are doing that, examine the design of the seats.

All very subtle but clever.

I was a complete Volvo cynic originally, but as an everyday practical proposition, you cannot go wrong. None of the Germans I feel look or offer the same thing Volvo does. It just feels completely right as a product from the boots up.

Not only that but they are no stupid money and spec-wise I feel they offer a lot more than the GM/Ford category.

Suits our life style perfectly which is why we are currently looking at the options for a second one.

The V40 is a cool car, looked at one the other day, provided you don't go buying one with steel wheels or something, they are a quietly very classy and comfortable ride.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

It's got to be rebel blue for the v40, fantastic colour in my opinion.


----------

